

How to Be the Fastest Developer on Your Team, Part 1 - centro_techblog
http://techblog.centro.net/joshua-davison/how-to-be-the-fastest-developer-on-your-team-part-1/

======
twothamendment
Maybe I should stop reading HN and get back to work. Or maybe this is more of
a tortoise and hare kind of race.

